
Joe Rogan Experience #1350 – Nick Bostrom - eruditely
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c4cv7rVlE8
======
sawaruna
Painful last 45 minutes or so. Joe not being able to connect the probability
point and "what if we're first and just haven't created a simulation yet" was
frustrating to listen to, but I think Nick could have explained it a bit
better as well.

